# ...which 5/6 channel amp?



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Space is an issue in the trunk of my Altima. I might be placing my PPi Art Series amps on the back burner and looking to get a good all in one amp 5/6 channel amp to free up some space. Size is an issue. The amp will be mounted on the bigger fold down seat that has a workable mounting area of 19.5"x12". 

I have a buget of $500-700ish that I would like to spend. I am looking towards audiophile type amps... 5/6 channel to power the bottom components. I don't need tons of power (amps that pull a lot of current)... and I am not looking for hybrid class a/b/D amps -Kicker/ Memphis/ Jl/ or Infinity/JBL.

An Arc 5150 XXk would have fit the bill nicely but it seems that they are impossible to find. I am gearing towards DLS RA50, Genisis Profile 5, O/S Phoenix Gold XS6600, ...that is all that I can think of at the moment. Can anyone recommend other amps that would fit ... thanks.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I beleive Eclipse makes a 5 channel too, might be worth considering. edit: NVM, it's class D.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Eclipse would have been perfect too


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I wonder if Peter Lufrano has any of the Helix HXA500's left over. They were under 400 bucks. 

http://www.theautophile.com/


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The ARC 5150XXk would be nice if you could find one. The Eclipse would be a good option. I voted for the DLS RA50.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Mless5 said:


> I beleive Eclipse makes a 5 channel too, might be worth considering. edit: NVM, it's class D.


yep its class D but still perfect for the job. the new ICEpower technology has been proven to sound just as good if not better than the current class a/b amps. I dont think it can compete with the old school amps from back in the day or a real nice tube amp. There were plenty of winning SQ competitors last year using alpine PDX amps and the eclipse XA amps. both use the same technology. 

cedoman, why is it you are bias against them? just curious?


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

Audison VRx 6.420


----------



## ACC (Feb 24, 2006)

What about a SoundStream D'Artagnan?

5 x 65 (4 ohm)
5 x 100 (2 ohm)
&
1 x 500 (1 ohm)
1 x 400 (2 ohm)
1 x 200 (4ohm)

I bought the remaining inventory or these and may still have 1 or 2. PM me if you are interested. They are really nice amps.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The JL A6450 is all a/b


----------



## Brad H. (Nov 26, 2006)

This is not on your list, but you might want to check it out.
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=225485


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

How about the US AMPS AX5600 http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10794 

Really good price. 

Gary


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> I wonder if Peter Lufrano has any of the Helix HXA500's left over. They were under 400 bucks.
> 
> http://www.theautophile.com/


I do, but they are not in the same class as the Genesis Profile 5.
We have also recently updated the P.S. in the P5 so the amplifier makes considerably more power.
The main channels deliver better than 65 w/p/c @ 4 ohms and the sub channel delivers better than 350 w @ 2 ohms


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

If space is an issue, and SQ is what you are after why not try the new Audison 5.1k? http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10946
Small amp, with great configuration, and great SQ. I heard the 6.9k and it was a great sounding and robust amp but did not hear the 5.1 but I'm sure its not far off.


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2006)

What about the A/D/S p650 amps? You should be able to get a good deal on those nowadays, and the quality was supposed to be really good?

http://www.adst.com/products/mobile/ppamp/p650.asp


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

about an inch too long, and a tiny bit short on power, but at $234.99 the price is sure right

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7772_Kicker+ZX700.5+Factory+R-B.html


----------



## Gmack (Jan 29, 2007)

fredridge said:


> about an inch too long, and a tiny bit short on power, but at $234.99 the price is sure right
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_7772_Kicker+ZX700.5+Factory+R-B.html


I have that amp in my truck (refurb from ebay for $200). It is a very impressive amp. Running 2ohm load on every channel and hardly gets warm. Great amp for the money.

Gary


----------



## andthelam (Aug 9, 2006)

Whoops, sorry I dunno if an Arc KS900.6 would fit.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

The XS6600 is a pretty compact amp for a 6 channel, but I replaced mine with a 5 channel Jensen KA-5, it easily out-powered the XS6600 and the sound Quality was indistinguishable.

Not to mention the sub channel is stable to 1ohm



Turborusty


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Turborusty said:


> The XS6600 is a pretty compact amp for a 6 channel, but I replaced mine with a 5 channel Jensen KA-5, it easily out-powered the XS6600 and the sound Quality was indistinguishable.
> 
> Not to mention the sub channel is stable to 1ohm
> 
> ...



You got better results from a Jensen over the Phoenix Gold? 

You don't hear stories like that everyday.


----------



## Turborusty (Aug 7, 2007)

89grand said:


> You got better results from a Jensen over the Phoenix Gold?
> 
> You don't hear stories like that everyday.



Well, it' not typical of Jensen products. They put ou the "KA" line and they were far above the rest of their stuff. They were only produced for a few years. 

I have both a KA-5 and a KA-3, they are 5 and 3 channel amps, respectively with class A/B main channels and a high current, class-D sub channel, stable to 1 ohm.

RMS ratings for the KA-5 are; 

Main channels=
50x4 @ 4ohms 
100x4 @ 2ohms

Sub channel=
1x125 @ 4ohms
1x250 @ 2ohms
1x300 @ 1ohm

The KA-3 is rated the same, just minus 2 channels.

Yes, that rated 50wpc easily outperformed the rated 75wpc of the PG amp and the single Infinity Perfect-10 really came to life with the swap of the amp!

Now I'm not saying the are the most badass amps or anything, but in They are quite potent performers and they are far beyond what anyone would think of when they hear the name Jensen. Dead silent as well, no funky noises or thumps or anything of that nature.


I like to root for the underdog  

here's some pics











































































Turborusty


----------



## autofile (Oct 25, 2005)

By FAR the finest 5 channel am I have ever used is the Audison LRX5.1K


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Audison
Geni
or Arc Audio KS900.6


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!! LOL!! 

But on topic just for ****s and giggles, does anyone care to guess which 5 channel I would recommend?? It's 5 channels of class A/B goodness and is designed in good old Las Vegas.


----------



## basketthis (Sep 21, 2008)

Kris said:


> What about the A/D/S p650 amps? You should be able to get a good deal on those nowadays, and the quality was supposed to be really good?
> 
> http://www.adst.com/products/mobile/ppamp/p650.asp


I'm selling mine for 450 right now...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46813


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

How about a edesign audio 5-channel amplifier...


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

We do make a 6-channel Class A/B amp, you know. It's called the G6600...










Specs: http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_amps.php?amp_id=481


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL....Me, Me, Me



Boostedrex said:


> Holy thread resurrection Batman!!!! LOL!!
> 
> But on topic just for ****s and giggles, does anyone care to guess which 5 channel I would recommend?? It's 5 channels of class A/B goodness and is designed in good old Las Vegas.


----------



## MacQ32 (Sep 9, 2008)

ROCKFORD FOSGATE 25 TO LIFE POWER 1000

FTW!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

just bought a pg xs6600 today.

i researched em a while ago and everything checked out. then my memory was jogged earlier today and i decided it would be perfect. plenty of power and classic good looks. not to mention the resistor network crossover can run 3 (hp/bp/lp) if i so desire.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

On the cheap are Directed Audio D2205's on ebay for less than 200 shipped.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*I worked on a pair of installs years back with the PG and it was a quality choice.*


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

damn.. I posted this a while back.. well I ended up going old school and new... I am using (2) 4 channel amps: the ZUKI ELEETS for my tweets and midrange.. and a good old PPI Art Series A400 for the midbass and rear deck subs IB'd... have to set it up though.. I will let you know how it sounds when I get it together..


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

All noobies love to vote !


----------



## Marrowetur (Dec 22, 2008)

No Alpine PDX-5 love?


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

PDX-5 is all D, all the time. I've been interested in the PDX myself, but I have a JL 500/5 currently.


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

Has anyone actually used the DLS RA 50? I have searched the site but there are just a handful of reviews or experience reports based on first hand use. Was thinking of getting one.

Would love to see pictures of the inside (amp guts).

Is this amplifier is getting long in the tooth (assuming that term even appllies here) ?


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a ppi pc650 6 channel.it is a nice amp.it has 3 sepreat gains,2 cross overs,[email protected],[email protected],and [email protected]


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey just to let you guys know.. my setup sounds pretty damn good. I had my installer finish it up a couple of weeks back. Had the chance to break in the Exclusives and the OA8's. They need about 30 hrs of playtime to really break-in and the help of some tuning from the P800prs and FRX-456. Please don't comment on the vinyl peeling off the kicks... they will be redone soon (my only gripe). 

I fabricated the kicks for the install to save some $$ before I left on vacation (rush job), but- I will say that aiming the frontstage is _extremely_ essential to how your system will sound. Take the time to really aim them correctly. (ex: towards the windows near your window ear and down a couple of inches - like some other thread posted). I had mis-aimed the mid-ranges and tweets a tad and even though they are placed off axis- I sometimes find myself lowering my head to the stick-shift area to really hear how crisp and detailed the music can really be. It just sometimes sounds a little "distant" because of placement if I could describe it. Regardless.. this setup absolutely sings. The Exclusives are phenomenal drivers... it sounds like a concert and I don't want to leave my car-just what I wanted.

Overall the system sounds the way I intended it to turn out. The Exclusives sound freakin awesome, but like what other reviews states- I sometimes feel like they lack some balls -not enough to turn me off though(unless I feed them a generous amount of power from my PPI a404.2 ). You have to hear these drivers for yourself to understand some of the reviews on them, but in all- they ph__kin rock!:rockon: I might switch the 7" Exclusives with another driver but for now I am pretty happy. I know now how this hobby can get expensive.

As for the IB OA8's ... they sound pretty good. I may need to tune them some more. They blend seamlessly with all kinds of music but sometimes I don't get then as low as I would want them to be for my tastes, but considering they are 8's and the are IB'd- they do a great job. I am in the process of making a corner fiberglass enclousure for my IDQ 12" and test it sealed in this system- I have never be disappointed with Image Dynamics so I will let you know the difference between sealed and IB in this application. 

The amps perform like champs. The cd's that Pat from Zuki audio sent were great to test out and tune the system correctly. Micheal Buble never sounded so good and I don't even like his music.. haha. I threw in Metallica (Black), Maxwell's Urban Hang Suite, Gangstarr's Take it Personal, Lisa Stansfield, Best of Alice in Chains and even Lady Gaga (yes i did)...- all sounded killer- heard every note and didn't miss a beat- sharp and detailed. In all... classic rock , 80's and jazz really came to life in my Altima-ftw.

The Zuki is a great sounding amp. Even my installer said he never heard of the amp but when he put it together he told me everyone at the shop was very impressed.. as they should. So kudos to Zuki for adding life to my frontstage. After listening to this IB system .. I think I am leaning more towards some more dynamic output in the lows. I am eager to have my PPI crank some serious goodness from my IDQ 12". IB is well worth it but if you want some low-lows ... update to bigger drivers or maybe even sealed / ported.

Here are the pics...oh and leave my kicks be :


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Hey there, i've got a few 5/6 channel amps for sale if you're interested. Here's what i have.

1. PPI PC6600 6 Channel ($250)
50 x 6 @ 4ohms 100 x 6 @ 2ohms 200 x 3 @ 4ohms bridge

2. Kicker ZX700.5 5 Channel ($200)
70 x 4 + 210 @ 4 ohms 85 x 4 + 420 x 1 @ 2 ohms

3. Rockford Fosgate Power 1000 25 to Life 5 Channel ($375)
50 x 4 + 300 x 1 @ 4ohms 100 x 4 + 600 x1 @ 2ohms 150 x 4 + 800 x 1 @ 1ohms

You can view my original post at 
Pioneer Avic Z1 / D3 / F700BT + PPI 6600 / 5800 Amps + Rockford Power 1000 Amp - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com

More Pictures available at
Pictures by JustForCraigslist - Photobucket


----------

